

Unity3D graphics engine coming to Windows Phone 8 and Windows 8 - Suraj-Sun
http://wmpoweruser.com/unity3d-graphics-engine-coming-to-windows-phone-8-and-windows-8/

======
the_mitsuhiko
I wonder how they do it. I was looking at how many changes were necessary to
make CPython run on WinRT and it looked like quite a large undertaking. Did
they patch mono by hand or is there some open source work available for that?

//EDIT: apparently monogame already supports Windows 8. Interesting. Probably
not something that required changes in Mono.

------
GavinB
The nice thing about Unity is that there was never any question this would
happen. They've built up enough trust that we can be confident that they'll be
on any popular new platform.

~~~
podperson
Exactly. Also, they already support Windows 7, so supporting Windows 8 is a
non-story. (The ARM/Phone versions is the story.)

------
jebblue
It isn't on Linux so the new crap NASA is programming with it won't run on my
desktop. The stuff they did in the past did work on Linux.

~~~
davedx
It's coming on Linux too.

------
edandersen
Wonder if they will still use the Mono runtime instead of the built in .NET
CLR?

------
alttab
Windows 8 was a good move. Anyone who wants to play 3D games on a mobile
device probably wont buy a Windows phone though.

~~~
keithnoizu
I don't see any reason why windows on arm users wouldn't be willing to pay for
a casual game 3d or otherwise on their device. The smaller market size might
be a hinderance along with any app vetting fees but if you can do a port of an
existing unity based app for a relatively low cost you would probably come out
ahead.

Also keep in mind theres a lot of xbox/win phone interop stuff going on there
so theres at least a few gamers on the platform.

------
s_henry_paulson
I want to punch anyone that uses the phrase "after the break", when there is
clearly no "break".

~~~
Karunamon
This is a full post page - the "break" will be on the front page of this site
(which appears to be directing me to a mobile version for some bloody
reason..), where everything before that will be just displayed on the page,
everything after on the full post page.

No need to get violent.

~~~
clebio
It should be simple enough to wrap that 'after-the-break' paragraph in a style
which isn't displayed on the full article page. Simple, but elegant.

~~~
Karunamon
It's a low level form of click bait. I.e. "click here and we'll show you the
video".

It also makes sense since you don't want the video on the front page, breaks
the layout.

